# كيف أتغلب على مشكلة السرحان فى الصلاة؟



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*كيف أتغلب على مشكلة السرحان فى الصلاة؟*

للقس ميخائيل عطية 


أحياناً نعانى من طياشة الفكر والسرحان أثناء الصلاة، ونتساءل كيف نعالج هـذا الموضـوع

: إليـك بعـض الأمـور التـى تساعدك فى هذا   
أغلق بابك : أغلق نوافذ حواسك عن العالم، وما فيه من مشاكل وإنشغالات، حتى لا يدخل منها شئ يشتت فكرك أثناء الصلاة 
التمهيد للصلاة : قبل أن ترغب إليه مصلياً استعد بما يجب وذلك عن طريق  أ- قراءة الكتاب المقدس، أو فصل من كتاب روحى
  - "القراءة هى ينبوع الصلاة النقية".
  - "من القراءة يتجمع الفكر". 
    أقرأ الكتاب قبل الصلاة، ثم تخير آية وصلى بها فى قلبك
 ب- ترتيلة أو لحن معزى
 ج- التأمل فى صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح يعطى حرارة للصلاة
 د- صلب على قلبك وأعضائك وارشمها بمثال الصليب الحىّ 

:حديث الصلاة 
"الصــلاة الحقيقيــة هــى التــــــــــى  تكــون فيهـــا أفكــــار الصــــلاة متحدة مع مشاعر القلب". 
"الصلاة الروحانية لا تكون من مجرد الكلام والتلاوة، لأن الله روح فصلى بأمانة بالروح". 
  ليتك تصلى بروح البنوة بدالة وحوار وانسحاق 

: مشاركة الجسد تزكى اشتعال الروح 
+ السجود مرات كثيرة أثناء الصلاة (المطانيات). 
+ الصوم والزهد والتقشف يساعد على حرارة الصلاة. 
+ الألحان المعزية وبالذات الألحان المحركة للمشاعر. 

 :حوّل موضوع السرحان إلى صلاة 
إذا سرحت فى موضوع ما فحوّل موضوع السرحان إلى صلاة تُدخل فيها المسيح، وتدمجه وتشركه فيما تفكر فيه. 
وفى النهاية دعنى اطمئن قلبك بهذه الكلمات الحلوة للآباء القديسين : 
- "ليست الصلاة الطاهرة التى تخلو من طياشة الفكر، بل التى لا يعيش أثناءها العقل فى أمور باطلة". 
- "لسنا ندان من أجل تحرك الأفكار والأشكال فينا، بل ندان إن كنا نوافقها ونعطيها فينا فسحة، ونجد نعمة إذا لم نوافقها بل نقاتلها".

ب- كيف اتغلب على مشكلة الكسل وضعف الرغبة فى الصلاة؟

:هذه المشكلة ترجع كما اعتقد إلى أسباب ثلاثة 
1- الخطية.
2- ضياع الهدف.
3- التراخى.

:والعلاج يكمن فى 
: الإيمان بأن الصلاة أقوى من الخطية 
فبالصلوات المستمرة يتحصل الإنسـان علـى  رصيد كبير من القوة يكفى فى النهاية لتطهيـر النفس وتقديسها. فالصلاة تغسل القلب بدموع 
التوبة... كذلك الخطية لا يمكن أن تحطم كل ما يحصل عليه الإنسان فى الصلاة.. فالصلاة غالبة فى النهاية، وهى العلاج لمواجهة الخطية.

: بدون الصلاة لا تستقيم الحياة الروحية 
قال الآباء :
+ "إذا لاحظت ان إنساناً لا يحب الصلاة، فاعرف فى الحال أنه ليس فيه شئ صالح بالمرة".
+"الذى يتهاون بالصلاة ويظن أن له بابا آخر للتوبة، هو مخدوع من الشياطين" (القديس ماراسحق).

: التغصب هو العلاج الحقيقى للكسل 
قال السيد المسيح: "ملكوت السموات يغصب، والغاصبون يختطفونــه" لابد من التغصب أمام كسل الجسد وتراخيه.

:أقوال آبائية 
+"إذا كنت تسأل إلى أى حد أغصب ذاتى فإنى أقول لك إلى حــد الموت، اغصب نفسك من أجل الله".
+"أليق بنا أن نموت فى الجهاد، من أن نحيا فى السقوط".
+"من الصلوات الغصبية المقدمة بحزن وخضوع وانسحاق، تتولد صلاة النعمة الإرادية المملوءة بالحب".
هيا ندرك معاً... أن الصلاة هى رئة الحياة الروحية، فالذى لا يصلى هو ميت، وليست فيه حياة. ولنغصب ذواتنا أولاً، وسرعان ما يتحول الغصب إلى ذبيحة حب، مقدمة لشخص الرب يسوع


----------



## Michael (8 ديسمبر 2005)

فعلا افكار حلوة

وبداية حلوة ليك

منتظرين المزيد

سلام الرب معك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا على ردك ومرورك استاذ مجدى
اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## antoon refaat (9 ديسمبر 2005)

دي مش مشكله دي شويه تعتبر شيء من الشيطان والصلاه هو الحل بس


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

يا انطون الصلاة بايمان مفيش احلا منها


----------

